# Utiliser l'adaptateur lightning vers usb ET charger l'iPad ?



## Goldey (15 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, 

Ma question intéressera les musiciens, mais aussi d'autres personnes je pense. 


J'utilise sur mon iPad mini l'adaptateur lightning vers USB pour utiliser un clavier midi dessus. Ça fonctionne parfaitement, avec toutes les apps, là n'est pas question. Le problème est que sur scène, ma batterie diminue à vue d'il, et je n'ai pas la possibilité de recharger l'iPad puisque la prise lightning est occupée


D'où ma question : y a-t-il un moyen d.utiliser cette prise et de charger quand-même l'appareil ? Comme un double adaptateur par exemple ?


J'espère avoir te clair 


Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## dada69 (14 Août 2013)

pas vraiment de solution directe

il est plus judicieux d'utiliser un clavier sans fil type 'imac' relié en Bt

autre remarque l'utilisation d'un clavier externe est plus rapide mais réservée à ceux qui tapent beaucoup de texte

perso j'en suis revenu


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2013)

euh.... je pense que l'on parle ici de ce type de clavier!


----------



## hachachin (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tenter de brancher mon clavier midi Edirol PCR3 via lightning usb caméra sur mon iPad air et l'iPad note que "le périphérique Edirol PCR3 n'est pas pris en charge". Donc il Noé reconnaît mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Une solution? 
Merci d'avance à vous!
Guillaume


----------

